# What is under shy guy mask?



## Sathya (Jun 28, 2017)

can someone give the answer? Thanks.


----------



## ItsKipz (Jun 28, 2017)

....woah


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 28, 2017)

Under the shy guy mask is a shy guy


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jun 28, 2017)

h


----------



## Zero72463 (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## HamBone41801 (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Jax (Jun 28, 2017)

Another mask


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 28, 2017)

Sathya said:


> can someone give the answer? Thanks.


another mask

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jax said:


> Another mask


ninja'd


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jun 28, 2017)

Came here expecting memes... wasn't disappointed with Cena on the table there.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 28, 2017)

Crippling Depression.


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 28, 2017)

A Ditto.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jun 28, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> Came here expecting memes... wasn't disappointed with Cena on the table there.


you want meme? I give meme. Here, take good meme.


----------



## tbb043 (Jun 28, 2017)

The abyss, which most minds cannot comprehend, so instead they see John Cena.


----------



## Sathya (Jun 28, 2017)

anyone dosent answer my question


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 28, 2017)

Sathya said:


> anyone dosent answer my question


Nobody knows.


----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2017)

All Shy Guys (with the minor exception of some Shy Guys from Mario Strikers Charged) wear robes that can be red, pink, blue, light blue, yellow, orange, green, black, gray, or white. They are all fairly short and wear masks with holes on them that represent eyes and a mouth. It is unknown what is behind these masks. However, in Shy Guy's trophy celebration movie in Mario Power Tennis, after Shy Guy trips on one of the steps, his mask falls off, and Luigi sees its face without his mask on and is shocked at the sight. The Shy Guy then quickly puts the mask back on and picks the trophy up, showing it to the audience. Also, in Luigi's Mansion, Luigi can use the Poltergust 3000 to pull a mask off a Shy Guy. Shy Guys do not have eyes on their masks, but their faces are pure blackness with two glowing yellow eyes where the mask's eyes would be. It is unknown whether this is what a Shy Guy's face looks like when it is alive, as they, like the game's other generic ghosts, were imitations created by Vincent Van Gore. Additionally, in Paper Mario: Color Splash, a Shy Guy in the Golden Coliseum says that Mario would make a terrible Shy Guy because he has a face, implying that Shy Guys do not have a face.

It is also possible that the Shy Guys' so-called "masks" are not masks at all, but rather faces. In Yoshi's Island DS, the sleeping Shy Guy's mask eye holes are closed, supporting this. Also, the Bandit sub-species of Shy Guy have been shown to have the ability to change the expressions on their masks as if they were their actual faces. The picture shown when Bandit wins in Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island Mini-Battles even suggests that he is able to stick out his tongue. Also, Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars's Shy Guys' eye holes comically spin when the Shy Guy is confused, much like people's eyes do in cartoon gags; the Shy Guys of Super Mario RPG are also able to blush on their masks. Spear Guys and Dancing Spear Guys are perfectly capable of moving their mouth holes when chanting and singing, as Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island shows, while Boo Guys are shown regularly changing their expressions and blinking. Most recently, in Mario Strikers Charged, Shy Guys have been shown to yet again be perfectly able to change the expressions on their masks.

Some early Super Mario Bros. 2 artwork of Shy Guys, as well as The Super Mario Bros. Super Show!, depicted Shy Guys as wearing strange, mask-like badges depicting an angry face, similar to that of Phanto. It is unknown what this badge represents, but it is possible that it is an emblem of the 8 bits. Another Shy Guy-related element seen only in Super Mario Bros. 2. and The Super Mario Bros. Super Show! are also notable for using game artwork of the earliest forms of Shy Guys, making them tall, stout, and human-like; however, the appearance of Shy Guys was later redesigned to their in-game sprite appearance in Super Mario Bros. 2.

In the first few episodes of The Super Mario Bros. Super Show!, Shy Guys were depicted as being similar in appearance to their game counterparts, though with one large exception - their masks possessed only two holes. They only had eye holes perpetually in a scowling position. Later episodes of the show would have Shy Guys resembling their game versions more with three holes in their mask, all of which were perfectly circular.

Even though Shy Guys appear to be short, squat humanoids, a screenshot from the game Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker shows that they appear to have stick-like legs under their robes. Their legs can also be seen in Mario Kart 8 when winning first place in a race.


----------

